

The Eligible-Bachelor Paradox - tyn
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/everyday_economics/2008/04/the_eligiblebachelor_paradox.html

======
akldfgj
Are we drowning in appealing, available women?

~~~
klipt
It always seems the opposite way on OkCupid...

